# Rare and Expensive cichlids



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

What are some of the rarest and most expensive cichlids around? I read somewhere that flowerhorns can get pretty expensive. I've also seen listings for discus breeding pairs that are really expensive. What else is rare/expensive?


----------



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have seen a large frontosa in a lfs priced at $90, I don't know how "rare" frontosa's are here in MN but I have only seen one of them for sale so they seem to be rare.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The most expensive Flowerhorn sold, that I am aware of sold for 1.2 million RM, roughly $USD 175,000.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> The most expensive Flowerhorn sold, that I am aware of sold for 1.2 million RM, roughly $USD 175,000.


   
Wow, I need to start breeding flowerhorns! :lol:

I never got the appeal of flowerhorns. They're man made fish...not as bad as blood parrots, but still not naturally occuring.


----------



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

Why would someone want to pay that much for a flowerhorn?


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Chinese lucky fish.
Its amazing what some will pay for a big KOK.

Not a cichlid I know but try looking at prices of Platinum Aro's


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm..., a new house, or a flowerhorn? :roll:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Arrowana other then the standard color. The more intense the color the more expensive.


----------

